# Freezing Potatoes - works great!



## turpelzoo (Jul 4, 2009)

Somebody posted on here about freezing potatoes by cubing or slicing then coating in olive oil and spices in a freezer bag. THANK YOU! I love this method. I have filled my freezer and tried cooking the frozen potatoes many different ways - roasting, baking in foil packets, and boiling for smashed potatoes and all have been wonderful. No black potatoes. It must be the olive oil coating that protects them. I don't even thaw them, just take out of the freezer and cook. I so appreciate this tip!


----------



## coon18 (Jul 11, 2009)

Do you have to blaunch them first or just cube them up and coat in the oil and freeze?


----------



## turpelzoo (Jul 4, 2009)

I just washed them and cube or slice them, then put in a freezer bag with some olive oil and spices, rub them around so all slices/cubes are coated with oil and throw the bag in the freezer. So simple, no blanching or cooking!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Really good advice. Thanks.


----------



## coon18 (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## shannsmom (Jul 28, 2009)

Interesting. How long do you cook them and at what temp? We rarely get potato deals here, but on occasion I get a bunch from a farm and would like to do this to help preserve them.


----------



## turpelzoo (Jul 4, 2009)

I just cooked them like I would any other time. For "smashed potatoes", I threw the frozen potato chunks in boiling water and boiled until soft, then added sour cream or cream cheese or butter or whatever.

For roasted potatoes, I put the frozen chunks on a cookie sheet and baked at whatever temp I was using for something else - 350 to 400 I suppose.

For potato packets, I put the frozen slices into a foil packet and bake or grill. 

I didn't get a deal on potatoes, but I do like to buy local at the farmer's market in the summer. Just hate buying "trucked in" produce at the supermarket. Would so much rather pay a local source. I am a terrible gardener so barter and buy whatever I can in the summer and put up for winter.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks for sharing this information. Do you know if this would also apply to "sweet" potatoes?


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

That was me that posted the idea for freezing potatoes. I've done it for years & always had good luck. I'm so glad you tried it & are liking the results.

I've never tried the sweet potatoes though. You could do a few up & then try cooking a bag of them a few days later to see how they are.

I do believe it's the Olive oil that keeps them from turning brown & we like them so much better than canned potatoes.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Backfourty said:


> That was me that posted the idea for freezing potatoes. I've done it for years & always had good luck. I'm so glad you tried it & are liking the results.
> 
> I've never tried the sweet potatoes though. You could do a few up & then try cooking a bag of them a few days later to see how they are.
> 
> I do believe it's the Olive oil that keeps them from turning brown & we like them so much better than canned potatoes.


Do you peel them first?

The reason I ask is that I like leaving the peels on for some things (like the roasted potatoes) but prefer them peeled for mashed.

So I was just curious if there is any difference in how they turn out, peeled or unpeeled?


----------



## turpelzoo (Jul 4, 2009)

I did not peel them because I do not ever peel potatoes - too lazy. We are camping right now and I grabbed one of the freezer bags of cubed potatoes I did and put them in the camper freezer. Pulled them out last night and divided them into foil packets which I then put on the grill. They came out great, really delicious. I'm hoping that the local farmer's market has more potatoes when we get home because I plan to fill my freezer with even more.


----------



## turpelzoo (Jul 4, 2009)

Backfourty - THANK YOU!


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks for posting this. I am going to do this. Seems easy and a great way to have everything cut and done come dinner time...just plop in water or whatever.


----------



## akaRach (Sep 29, 2009)

What is the maximum length of time that you have left potatoes in the freezer before using?

Just curious if there is a decrease in texture after a while.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

This is great and something I definitely want to try. Thanks for posting (and reposting)! * *

p.s. I wonder if it would work if you shredded the potatoes to use for hash browns?


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Does it have to be olive oil. I have so much vegetable oil I could use


----------



## Jimmy B (Sep 22, 2007)

What kinda spices do you use?

Thanks

JB


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Zilli said:


> Do you peel them first?
> 
> The reason I ask is that I like leaving the peels on for some things (like the roasted potatoes) but prefer them peeled for mashed.
> 
> So I was just curious if there is any difference in how they turn out, peeled or unpeeled?


I have never tried doing it with peeled potatoes but don't see why it wouldn't work. Just make sure they are coated well in the oil.
Do up just a couple bags at first, freeze them for a few days or a week, take a bag out to cook & see what results you get before you do up 50 pounds or a large amount that way.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

akaRach said:


> What is the maximum length of time that you have left potatoes in the freezer before using?
> 
> Just curious if there is a decrease in texture after a while.


I know I've had them in there 9 months or more before finishing the last bag & they were still good.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Rocktown Gal said:


> Does it have to be olive oil. I have so much vegetable oil I could use


I've only used Olive oil but vegatable oil will probably work too. Like I told Zilli about the peeling. Just do up a couple bags at first & see if you get good results doing it that way.

Same with the shredded for hash browns Stef. I would give it a try but only do a small amount at first before you do up a bunch to see how it works. Might be too much oil on the potatoes once you try to coat all the sides after shredding to keep them from turning black. Then when you cook them may be too greasy, not sure since I've not done them that way.


Jimmy B., I usually sprinkle mine with Thyme & a little parsley & sometimes add a little garlic. That way I can either roast them or fry them.


----------



## jlxian (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for this information! We are just getting ready to freeze potatoes for the first time and I'm glad I found this. Now I don't have to do the blanching!!


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

what a wonderful tip....many moose-thanks and very timely too. just bought a 15# bag of reds for 1.99. actually shared some with a friend of mine because i knew i'd never eat'm all. now i can take out that frozen water jug out of the freezer:sing::sing:


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Great thread, thank you for posting it!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Thank you so much for sharing this tip! I sometimes find great deals on potatoes at the grocery store, and we LOVE potatoes, but we can only eat so many before they spoil.

This will literally put money in my pocket by allowing me to purchase when the potatoes are on sale to put them up in the freezer. Thanks again!


----------

